# builders - Falkirk / Stirling / Dunfermline area



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm thinking about having my current garage demolished and a new double garage built. 

Anyone know any decent builders in the above areas who I can ask for prices and ideas?

Cheers
Baz


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yellow pages and get plenty quotes, then ask for references before committing.

I ended up building my own, just got a bricklayer to build the block and I did the rest myself.



















Next job is the yard which needs paved


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Yellow pages and get plenty quotes, then ask for references before committing.
> 
> I ended up building my own, just got a bricklayer to build the block and I did the rest myself.
> 
> ...


That looks superb.

I've toyed with the idea of doing it myself (or with the help of friends and family) but there's just a few things I'm not sure about. For example, where to buy and how to spec/order roof trusses etc.

My father inlaw says he'll happily lay the concrete slab and his mate will do the block work but then i'm not sure how i'd go about getting the roof materials made and fitted.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

First you need an architect to draw up the plans, they will have the roof truss details, tiles or slates details etc. Next submit the plans for approval to your local planning department, until this has been granted you can do nothing but sit and wait. The planning department might come back with a few changes to your drawing, e.g. roof height of wall finish, slates instead of tiles, and you have to agree or it's a long road to challenge them. Once permission is granted contact truss manufacturers (yellow pages) and get prices, they require a copy of your plans for the specifications.If using roof tiles, Marshalls are excellent, order around 10% more than you need and have it delivered in one go, it saves money in the long run. If slates, there are a few companies who will give excellent advice, go and meet them and discuss what your requirements are. There is plenty of information on the net, and plenty of bricklayers who are looking for a side job, just check their credentials before hiring.

My garage took 1 year 2 weeks from start to laying the floor, I had originally dug out soil to built a pit, but it was below the water table, and it had to be filled in again so I left the floor till last to allow the ground underneath to settle. The concrete has still to be polished, but I now have it almost the way I want it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Baz speak to Hillcrest they are in Bo'ness


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Baz speak to Hillcrest they are in Bo'ness


Cheers bud, i'll give them a call.:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

depends on what you want i've ordered one from these guys http://www.lidget.co.uk/apex.shtml
24'6 X 26 has come in at £7500 and the bonus is it takes two days for them to erect it as long as you have the pad in place


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

ivor said:


> depends on what you want i've ordered one from these guys http://www.lidget.co.uk/apex.shtml
> 24'6 X 26 has come in at £7500 and the bonus is it takes two days for them to erect it as long as you have the pad in place


Thanks but i'm wanting a traditional build rather than sectional garage


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

You should think about building a timber garage. They are SO much warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer so long as you use insulation.

Only thing is it costs more to build than a concrete block/brick garage.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

That looks superb but what about maintenance. Do you have to treat the wood every year or 2 years etc?

I know planning permission can be different for wooden garages as they are regarded as temporary structures.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Mate I live in Fife And as an Ex Roofing contractor (37 Years) I can sort the roof constrution And Tiling / Slating for You ... PM Me if You like ??


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

No maintenance required. Its clad in larch which will last for years! I had no problems with planning permission nor did they class it as temporary as my garage is built on top of a concrete slab. No different to building a timber kit house.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My mates old Garage was made from red cedar it was awesome looking.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Mate I live in Fife And as an Ex Roofing contractor (37 Years) I can sort the roof constrution And Tiling / Slating for You ... PM Me if You like ??


nice one. Once I know exactly what i'm building I may drop you a PM:thumb:



Grizzle said:


> My mates old Garage was made from red cedar it was awesome looking.


Any pics?

just not sure how a wooden garage will blend in with the house and my neighbours house. I've got a feeling it'll stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

47p2 said:


> Yellow pages and get plenty quotes, then ask for references before committing.
> 
> I ended up building my own, just got a bricklayer to build the block and I did the rest myself.
> 
> ...


Great looking garage there:thumb: will be building some like that
when we move to a bungalow, hope you don't mind but what kind
of price was it? (pm if you don't want to put it on here)


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The total cost I honestly don't know, the reason that I don't know is that I have all the receipts but I'd rather not add them up as it probably cost a lot more than I budgeted for. My quotes from local builders were £35k to £40k but I guess that self build would bring it to around half that cost.

The size of this garage is 10.2m x 6.7m


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

thats a stunning job 47p2


----------

